

How Large Are Global Energy Subsidies? [pdf] - anigbrowl
http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/wp/2015/wp15105.pdf

======
nkoren
tl;dr:

"Coal [...] is the biggest source of post-tax subsidies, amounting to 3.0
percent of global GDP in 2011 and rising to 3.9 percent in 2015. [...]
Petroleum is the next most heavily subsidized product, [...] remaining at 1.8
percent of global GDP in 2015 despite declining petroleum prices. This is
followed by natural gas, [which] is only about one-third of that for
petroleum. Last is electricity, for which the projected post-tax subsidy
declines to just 0.2 percent of global GDP in 2015."

Solar, wind, etc. are presumably subsets of the electricity subsidies, and are
so negligible as to not warrant a single mention in this report.

------
Shivetya
So basically post tax subsidies are anything they can throw in there to make
the fuel source look worse than another? That and they want to clump together
all users of particular energy types so as to eliminate areas of the world
where such imbalances don't exist, or don't exist at the severity they desired
for their report.

The gist of this report is that consumers are underpaying for power and that
if only people paid more taxes on energy there would magically be more money
for health, welfare, and education.

Just ignore the post production subsidy values, its as real as unicorns and
the Easter bunny. The odd part is many of the costs they are trying to
attribute to post taxes mostly occur in the developing world for who are least
capable of paying for it. As in, the "West" has extensive controls over
pollution from coal and petroleum but that is not the case elsewhere.

~~~
lkrubner
Your comment is not even coherent.

